# Running Ms-Dos



## handy man (Nov 21, 2006)

I have windows pro 2000 for an operating system and cannot run some of the soft wear I would like to. It tells me that The system file is not sutable for running Ms-Dos and Microsoft windows applications. My question is what system file do I need to run Ms-Dos?
Thanks in advance.
Handy man


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

What applications? Be specific.
Used computers are cheap and often free. DOS will run fine on any common PC.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You may also try running it inside a VM or emulator.
Dosbox is just an emulator.
http://www.dosbox.com/

If you have an old copy of Dos 6.22 you could run it inside a VM like VirtualBox if the program requires a true dos environment, but we are really need to know what the program is you are trying to run to be more helpful.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Windows 2000 and all versions since have no DOS underlying the operating systems, so they give only basic DOS functions running under a Windows emulator.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Another choice is to dual-boot, or my favorite, a second computer with a KVM switch. DOS will run on computers now considered junk, so there is little reason not to have another machine.


----------



## handy man (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. You guys have been a big help to a senior citizen who's trying to figure out his computer. Thanks again
Handy man


----------

